# Honda Fat Cat



## 1gr8bldr (Mar 4, 2012)

Anybody got one of these? My son is getting big enough to ride it now so I pulled it out from the back of the shop and had to remove the carb. Cleaned it all up good it it runs like a champ. The electric start will not work. Does it have a fuse for this. It should be able to be jumped? If I can jump it then I will buy a new battery for it but I can't get it to do anything. I'm thinking there must be a fuse???


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 5, 2012)

wow....i remember those fatcats.  my buddy growing up had one of those things.  Not sure on the electrics...but good luck.  Post up some pics of it.


----------



## Jim Ammons (Mar 5, 2012)

See if this will help!!

http://www.cmsnl.com/honda-tr200-fatcat-1987-usa_model7525/partslist/F++22.html


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Mar 5, 2012)

rjcruiser said:


> wow....i remember those fatcats.  my buddy growing up had one of those things.  Not sure on the electrics...but good luck.  Post up some pics of it.


It looks rough. I did a spray bomb camo on it about 10 years ago.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 6, 2012)

That's okay....show some pics...show some pics...show some pics


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Mar 6, 2012)

rjcruiser said:


> That's okay....show some pics...show some pics...show some pics


Decided to repaint it. [spray bomb camo] Just finished pressure washing it.  Will paint tomorrow after it has time to dry. I will get some before and after pics. My son is excited, he thinks it is his now. He is 11 and has surprised me since since he started riding it about 3 weeks ago, he has handled it pretty well. I thought it was to big for him.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 6, 2012)

awesome.  wtg dad!


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Mar 6, 2012)

Jim Ammons said:


> See if this will help!!
> 
> http://www.cmsnl.com/honda-tr200-fatcat-1987-usa_model7525/partslist/F++22.html


It does not show drawing for me but I'm sure my son can figure it out. Thanks


----------



## hiawassee1 (Mar 7, 2012)

man i love those things, my buddy had an 80 growing up, and I always wanted to ride that rather than my enduro 80.  Mechanic in town has a beat up 200 sitting outside his shop always brings back memories.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Mar 7, 2012)

hiawassee1 said:


> man i love those things, my buddy had an 80 growing up, and I always wanted to ride that rather than my enduro 80.  Mechanic in town has a beat up 200 sitting outside his shop always brings back memories.


I was thinking that this was a 300 but I can't find anything on the web that is a 300 so it must be a 200


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Mar 7, 2012)

Epoxy drying on fender. Maybe paint tomorrow


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Mar 13, 2012)

update for RJ, He wanted to ride with a friend so I let him ride before we painted it. Got to re pressure wash it now so paint will stick


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 15, 2012)

1gr8bldr said:


> update for RJ, He wanted to ride with a friend so I let him ride before we painted it. Got to re pressure wash it now so paint will stick



lol

Thanks.  Glad to see your son is already using it


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Apr 5, 2012)

I had some other projects going on so it took awhile


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Apr 5, 2012)

I made the rack on the back. We usually strap a milk crate on it to carry stuff.


----------



## rjcruiser (Apr 6, 2012)

Awesome....yeah...doesn't look real nice, but man, I bet that thing is a ton of fun.

The back rack is pretty cool too.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Apr 8, 2012)

It is neat to have something that is rare but functional. But as far as a 2 wheeler, I'd rather ride a dirt bike. The taller wheels allow you to do more. I originally bought it to ride to and from stands. No problem going through the woods like with a four wheeler. But since buying a 4 wheeler years ago, I had no need of it until my son decided he wanted it. Glad it is being used


----------

